
Want to live longer and better? Do strength training - evo_9
https://www.health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/want-to-live-longer-and-better-strength-train
======
chkaloon
Not much here other than "do weight training" and buy our book to learn how.

------
dplgk
Which often makes you eat more which apparently shortens your life

